# Claris vs. Sora/ Moto SLX vs. Grand Record



## Halfcaste

Hey guys,

I'm sorry if this has been covered before but I've searched and couldn't find anything regarding an answer.

I'm looking to purchase my first road bike. I've always been an active person, previously sticking to running and bodybuilding. Unfortunately, a knee injury has put me out of the running game due to a meniscectomy, so after doing some stationary cycling as part of my rehab I thought biking would be a great way to continue my cardio without killing my knees.

Long story short, after researching the hell out of bikes and components I'm looking to buy a BD bike after coming to the conclusion that it seems to be the best bang for your buck. I only have a few hundred to spend- not thousands, and I would like to get a decent return on my investment. So far I'm stuck between these two models:
Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Motobecane Grand RecordSave Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Motobecane Mirage S

My question is:
Is the new Claris system on the SLX much better than the Sora shifters included on the GR? Or is it worth the extra cash to get the GR with the extras included?
I'm sorry if this is a trivial/trite message, but I couldn't find my answer elsewhere. Thank you in advance for those with some insight to share!


----------



## Arcas

Hi,

I actually have the Mirage bike.

I think Sora shifters are still better even if it's the 3400 ver. (The new 3500 is like Claris/Tiagra, etc for shifting on brake levers)

The Claris is like an upgraded 2300 with the shifters on the brake levers. Shifting wise, it does an okay job but it doesn't have perfect shifting. Also it tends to have an awkward chain touching the front derailluer which is very hard to stop.

I would personally spend 50$ over the GR and get the Mercier Aquila AL. You get the newest Tiagra groupset over the old Sora vs mediocre Claris. Trust me. You'll regret getting the Claris like I am.


----------



## Arcas

If you decide to get the 3400 Sora, consider if you're mainly in drops or hoods. I went with Claris because I ride both and I like to shift gears in the drops.


----------



## Dunbar

I agree that if there's any way to spend more for Tiagra than I'd recommend doing that. I have Tiagra on my Aquila AL and it actually shifts slightly better than the 5700 Shimano 105 on my primary road bike (due to the external routing of the derailleur cables.) I was not impressed with the latest 3500 Sora and I'm going to assume Claris doesn't even shift as well as Sora.

I would highly recommend going to a bike shop and seeing if the hood shape works for you. I don't have big hands and the Tiagra hoods feel too small to use on my primary bike. The larger 5700 105 hoods feel much better to my hands.


----------

